#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  >  [MV]"朋友"(平井堅的歌)

## BGs

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0z0FPZ32mI[/youtube]
原始連結：YouTube/キミはともだち 平井堅

像是為了充字數才貼上去的歌詞資料轉自六一歌詞庫

キミはともだち(朋友)
作詞：平井堅　作曲：平井堅　編曲：松浦晃久
中譯
你笑了　讓我也跟著笑了
就像鏡子的兩面　你是我的朋友
你生氣了　我也不認輸的跟著生氣
就像小孩子吵架　你是我的朋友
我寂寞的時候　再多陪我一下
也許你不擅長聽我說話
但是聽到你的聲音
就可以撫慰我的心情
即使那只是一搭一唱的對話
即使相隔兩地　你還是在我心裡

你哭了　讓我也變得好想哭
不過我忍下來　告訴你要打起精神笑一個
你寂寞的時候
不管我在哪裡都會飛奔去陪你
也許我會不知道該說什麼好
但是只要我的聲音能撫慰你的心情
只是說些一搭一唱的話也可以吧?

我寂寞的時候　再多陪我一下
也許你不擅長聽我說話　但是聽到你的聲音
就可以撫慰我的心情　即使那只是一搭一唱的對話
如果沒有你　我真的會很傷腦筋
就是這樣　你是我的朋友

==============================

一開始男孩抱著一把劍在奔跑，背景是燃燒的河岸，凶惡的士兵們追著他。然後男孩跌倒了，被持武器的士兵們逼到懸崖邊，掉了下去；他掉到了龍被封印的地方，幫龍解開了封印後......
[キミはともだち]藉由龍與男孩的故事來闡述[朋友]的概念。
我曾經以為這是[波夫巨龍]的另一種變形，不過人物身分其實存在明顯的差異。
如果[波夫巨龍]是白色與藍色，那麼[キミはともだち]就是紅色與黑色。(？)

故事發生的時候，似乎正處於戰爭時期；男孩或許是孤兒，他被士兵追捕的原因，說不定是因為偷竊。這樣說來，男孩和被封印壓在山下的龍同樣都是「被遺棄者」。談到龍，代表聖潔的獨角獸攻擊龍，或許暗示龍的身分被常人定向在「邪惡」；就像是為了幫助男孩而吃掉了追逐他的士兵們，即使無惡意(僅只是反擊，一勞永逸的反擊)，還是被籠上了烏黑的印記。

後來，龍與男孩闖禍了，受到來自天上的制裁(？)；男孩被電成焦炭，龍也在反抗之後死去。
就在兩人的灰燼之中又誕生出小龍。故事至此終止。

在畫面進行中，說書人──歌唱者，或許就是平井堅本人的化身一直都在兩位主角身邊，他是精靈、旁觀者；他的存在說明這只是一個故事，單一觀點的故事。整個故事也只架構在糢糊的場景中，看來那是個混亂的年代；在混亂的年代，人們很少能夠保持穩定的生活。沒有親人照顧的小孩遇見被封印的龍(為什麼會被封印？)，遊戲，但卻輕易造成了破壞。他們表現得像是不知道節制，這就是戰爭的本質，烽火之下很難維持穩定。所以最後，在死亡之後的結合，重生，或許這就是解決混亂的方式。理解、拆除，然後構成；友情也該是這樣嗎？

相信，就是朋友嗎？
You can come with me.

==============================

第一次在電視上看到這個影片，那時已經到結尾了，但僅只是結尾依然讓我感覺震撼；友情是什麼，這我一直都還沒找到完整的解答。如果可以，我想聽聽大家對「朋友」是什麼樣的看法。

(等一下，[波夫巨龍]的介紹勒？)

----------


## 肥洋

不止歌好聽...內容也實在是感獸...
聽完有種哭的衝動...

(不過那隻手..是如來佛嗎??)(爆)

----------


## 蝕狼

在我的認知裡

朋友

說壞不一定是真的壞

說好也不是真的好

能說交了朋友是偷竊的小偷就說他是壞朋友嗎?

不是的!!!

只要能真心相待的，不管是什麼身分就是朋友。

----------


## 銀星‧狼肯

噗哈....雖然不是第一次看但還是有感動到

有共鳴XD"
(顫抖+差點哭)



狼肯比較在意片段中的某些背景......
片中的象徵物.....
龍角不是沒涵義就是狼肯想太深了XD"

----------


## kaosa

貼一下網上找到的日文原文歌詞

http://www16.ocn.ne.jp/~ktc/anatae-kimiwatomodati.html
キミはともだち 
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　詞　　平井　堅 
　　　　　　君が笑った　僕もつられて笑った 
　　　　　　映し鏡みたいだ　君は僕のともだち 

　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　君が怒った　僕も負けずに怒った 
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　子供のけんかみたいだ　君は僕のともだち 

　　　　　　　僕がさびしいときは　あとすこしつきあって 
　　　　　　　うまく話を聞いてくれないか 
　　　　　　　君の声だけが　こころを軽くする 
　　　　　　　ただあいづちを打ってくれるだけで 

　　　　　　　はなれていてもずっと 
　　　　　　　胸の中にいるよ 

　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　君が泣いてた　僕も泣きそうになった 
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　だけどこらえて笑った　元気だせよと笑った 

　　　　君がさびしいときは　いつだって飛んでいくよ 
　　　　うまくことばが見つからないけれど 
　　　　僕の声が君のこころを癒すなら 
　　　　ただあいづちを打つだけでもいいかい？ 

　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　さびしいときは　あとすこしつきあって 
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　うまく話を聞いてくれないか 
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　君の声だけが　こころを軽くする 
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　ただあいづちを打ってくれるだけで 

　　　　君がいないと　僕は本当に困る 
　　　　つまりそういうことだ　きみはぼくのともだち 


-------------------- 
原貼的中譯和原文好像有些地方感覺怪怪的

>"就像鏡子的兩面"　你是我的朋友
裡面和外面? 翻成照鏡子感覺好像比較好?

>"也許你不擅長聽我說話"
擅長...感覺用"好好地聽我說話"好像就好了?

>即使那"只是一搭一唱"的對話
一搭一唱...這裡最怪, 一搭一唱會覺得是默契很好的感覺,就不會是"只是"了
原文的感覺是"認同的應答一聲"只是那一聲也好...

這故事雖然用的是個小小偷和被封印的龍的友誼來引述, 好像都是做壞事?, 不過彼此互相幫忙的情誼是讓人感動的地方. 好事壞事其實都是從不同角度來看, 像天神對他們破壞廟宇的懲罰看起來好像過頭? 想想平時自己對待爬來吃你甜點的螞蟻們的方式是怎樣...好像也差不多? 小孩一直搶/偷劍而被追逐的事, 也許是為了生存而不得已的手段, 其實不用特別把一些角色冠上好人或壞人的標記, 小孩和龍自己本身也並沒有自我標記說

朋友的感覺, 就算不同種族, 平時歡樂有時摩擦不合, 言語上偶爾沒法交集
但, 心和心之間就是有那麼一點, 互相認同信賴的感覺, 就算是時空相隔, 也無法分割的

----------


## 狼王白牙

樓上所說的深有同感...

我覺得這段影片中，小孩與龍代表著來自差異很大的環境
但也許他們遭遇相似、同樣都是受到外在的迫害, 且龍為了報答小孩子，因此他們成了好朋友.

朋友除了要互相幫助之外，最後還要一起受苦受難；
所謂的有福同享，有難同當，光是這句"有難同當" ，又有多少朋友可以能做到呢？

----------

